# Tru Technology Amp T4.65 4 Channel NO RESERVE



## Erik4Danielle (Apr 12, 2009)

Here you go guys $1 NO RESERVE!

Good Luck!

Rare TRU Technology T-4.65 4 Channel Amplifier Super SQ - eBay (item 170540976813 end time Sep-22-10 17:59:12 PDT)


----------



## Erik4Danielle (Apr 12, 2009)

it at $255 now


----------



## Erik4Danielle (Apr 12, 2009)

Only 6 hours left


----------

